# Denbigh April 2012..My last time....



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 10, 2012)

I think most people know the history of Denbigh Hospital so i shall spare the detail other people have covered it so well..She literally is being bought to her knees so quickly now..so i thought i better get there to see some of the areas i really wanted too before her end,..the change over the last few years is dramatic yet the is still an awful lot to keep you busy for a good few hours...the areas i wanted to see on this trip where the morgue the chaple and the rooms that powered such a vast hospital..i got to see them all....Mr beardy didnt rear his head..however the security was on mass as a screetching car and three guards all on their walkies made our exit far more hurried than we expected...and after we dissapeared into the woods one of them jumped out infront of us and radioed through " I got um Del..I got um!" After we explained we wer on a public footpath and having a nice ramble he ran off talking to Del again...All in all a great splore...plenty to see but also quite sad to think that this time next year she will probably no longer be there....





































nice bit of ghost writing there for Nelly..


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good work,its nice to see parts of this place again.


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 10, 2012)

Denbigh Asylum comes under one of those, a thousand places to see for you die. It looks pretty darn fooked now unsurprisingly.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah it's great to see photographs of this place again, been a while since I saw them last and glad to hear that the bearded one didn't show is face!

Sounds like that security bloke was very excited to bump into you !

Great pics and thanks for sharing them


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

Always nice to see shots from good old Denbigh, and nice shots they are too.


----------



## Landsker (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice photos!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2012)

Whoa, what a report! Excellent photos, glad to see pics like this before it finally goes beyond recognition. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 11, 2012)

Bit more left than I thought there would be by now.


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 11, 2012)

good stuff, like the rambling story


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Apr 11, 2012)

Amazed this place is still standing (just)!  Very nice photographs...


----------



## night crawler (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice photos, like the escape bit, doesn't the seurity guy realise they have to catch you on the inside. What a dummy


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 11, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Nice photos, like the escape bit, doesn't the seurity guy realise they have to catch you on the inside. What a dummy



im usually quite layed back and dont spook very often and wed had such a great few hours mooching about there really enjoying the place, aware that the hourly cirtuit in the car was taking place but none the less still relaxed..so we decided to head down to the large white building on the road side when one of them must of spotted us and all of a sudden it was like a scene of Mans most wanted! lots of all in black secu flying in all directions sceetching about in cars hurtling towards us! we sort of managed to fall out the boundry onto a foot path..lucky! and with that rambled on our way..in fact we followed the one seccu man all through the woods as he frantically radioed his mate Del!! so yes very weird set up going on there now..plenty of beefy bits of big boys watching over her..it was quite interesting at one point when i asked who are you looking for and got this reply in a very broad welsh accent.." They in there destroying the place..****in vandals they are"... I replied.." i think the demolishers are doing that themselves..."


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 11, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> It was quite interesting at one point when i asked who are you looking for and got this reply in a very broad welsh accent.." They in there destroying the place..****in vandals they are"... I replied.." i think the demolishers are doing that themselves..."



What an amazing response to his answer!


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 11, 2012)

Great report


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like an awesome place. Nice one.


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 11, 2012)

@ NK
The white building you speak of in post #12 could well be the Nurses Quarters. this is where we got rumbled by good old beardy


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 11, 2012)

Spiral Architect said:


> @ NK
> The white building you speak of in post #12 could well be the Nurses Quarters. this is where we got rumbled by good old beardy



GRRRRRRRRRRRR...I was soooo stamping my feet at that moment i heard the tyres screetch...i wanted to do it so much..


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah 
Had to settle for the external shot in the end as the cops arrived and escorted us off the premises


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 11, 2012)

Another Great find there bexs thank you


----------



## whitelaw (Apr 11, 2012)

Magnificent! Thank you so much for this.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cracking report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## robbie1003 (Apr 11, 2012)

this place is one of the all time best,doesnt look mutch diffrnt to when i was there two yearsago. security bloke is a madman from the storys i have known, but lucky we didnt get cought. love this place. nice report. nurses quarters look quite intact compared to the rest of the place,could be interesting.


----------



## nelly (Apr 11, 2012)

Great stuff Becs and some great Ghost Writing


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Apr 12, 2012)

Great stuff, well done  are they knocking more of the buildings down, or just re-doing the roof(s)? We (me and 3 others) went in '09 and I was rather quite disappointed to not run into Beardy, his dog or his cronies!


----------



## cogito (Apr 12, 2012)

Good comprehensive set of photos this! Sounds like a fun game of cat and mouse now that it's a proper team rather than an abusive misguided dog owner


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 12, 2012)

Jimba said:


> Great stuff, well done  are they knocking more of the buildings down, or just re-doing the roof(s)? We (me and 3 others) went in '09 and I was rather quite disappointed to not run into Beardy, his dog or his cronies!



hi jimbo

its a funny mix there, they have knocked alot down and seen to be stripping the insides put..ide imagine from looking at the plans they intend to keep some of her shell and rebuild inside it, as large areas are being propped up with scaffolding leaving just the outsidewalls...large piles of her bricks and stone have been sorted and stockpiled too..and the tump of crushed concrete is massive thats on site..as some of her is listed ide say this is why they are doing it..hope i have helped.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Apr 12, 2012)

I never tire of seeing pics from Denbigh...

Great set of pics


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 12, 2012)

We was here 2 weeks ago but only went to the staff building where the "Britains most haunted" "devil rooms" are, still got to put my piks up am getting a bit lazy with my reports hopelessly behind with em, we had an helicopter overhead on our way out so made a big show of taking external shots of the place to try and relay we were only taking photos and it lingered over for us for too long i thought so we made our way off site and it eventually flew off.

Was tempted to take another look at the main building but it was very busy with builders and co.

Great report and imagery its ace to see more of this place it will be a shame when it finally goes forever, especially after my memory card failed on me last year and i lost all my piks  ah well it just means will have to go back


----------

